
Inventor designs 'Star Wars' hoverbikes that can reach speeds of 100mph - ukc
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/weird-news/inventor-designs-star-wars-hoverbikes-4117343
======
afafsd
I'd imagine this would function much like the Star Wars hoverbikes too,
particularly in its tendency to kill four out of five riders within the first
couple of minutes.

No seriously, good on him if he can get it to work, though I have my doubts. A
hoverbike probably makes more sense than a hovercar, because while a car has
to carry around all the weight of an enclosed cabin a bike can pretty much
just be an engine with a seat.

On the other hand, if you take the danger of a regular motorcycle, and
multiply it by the instability of a model helicopter, and then throw in four
giant spinning blades, I think you have something that looks a lot like a
floating death machine.

